# Bathroom remodel help.



## biddlecom (Dec 12, 2016)

Im doing a complete bathroom remodel.  Im completing gutting it to studs.  My plan is to run a little bit of electrical, replace the piping with PVC or Pex, then use Green Board for the walls, place a new tub on a mortar base with shower walls, then place a new sink vanity with top, and use the same toilet but with new rubber seals and wax.  My question is for the floor would rolled vinyl sheet be good enough for mold and moisture control?  Also what should the ceiling be just green board? Should some kind of plastic sheet go over the ceiling green board or should I use something else entirely?   Also do I need to have sheetrock behind the shower or should I use something called backer board?   Should I put backer board under the then place mortar down?  As for outside wall insulation would plain Roxul work fine and not mold?  My main goal with this bathroom remodel and keeping mold out.  Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2016)

Sheet vinyl is fine for the floor.
Green board is fine for the whole room unless you are tiling around the tub shower, then use backer in that area, seal that with redgard. Vapour barrier over insulation exterior wall and above drywall below attic.
Tub and shower go in before drywall. Poly under the mortar below shower will not hurt but not needed
Fan and duct is most important part of bathroom.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Dec 14, 2016)

Having repaired too many rotted bathroom floors, when I use vinyl flooring I like to do a 'cove' type install but without the usual coping underneath. I simply turn up the edges to create a 'pan' of sorts which gets covered by the moldings so that when (not IF) the kids splash water everywhere the worst that will happen is the moldings may rot which is an easy fix. And since it's all sealed the moldings can float 1/16"- 1/8" above the floor with the bottom edge caulked in- now they're less likely to wick water and rot. More work and more hassle but better in the long run. BTW use ONLY good grades of vinyl- the cheap thin stuff doesn't last (though it's OK for a 'flipper' sale). 

Phil


----------



## biddlecom (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you for the help guys.


----------

